# Are there any Affiliate Programs that do not require a SSN?



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,
I am looking for an affiliate program (such as Adsense) that does not require you to enter your Social Security Number. Are there any out there? Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are giving a SSN you are being scammed!! There is no reason Adsense would need a SSN from anyone!!


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Rockn said:


> If you are giving a SSN you are being scammed!! There is no reason Adsense would need a SSN from anyone!!


Well, pretty much all Affiliates require tax information (so that you can be taxes on it if you live in the U.S., if you happen to make enough money through it). So this is why they ask for the SSN and tax forms. It is required by the U.S. government.

I was just wondering if there were any out there not like this.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Rockn said:


> If you are giving a SSN you are being scammed!! There is no reason Adsense would need a SSN from anyone!!


You must never have used Adsense before 

YES, Google asks for it, for tax reasons. They withhold funds until you complete the tax form, which includes adding in your SS#


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I personally would steer clear of using it then. You would think they could require a tax ID or something less personal or identifying than a SSN.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If you have a licensed business, and you were issued a business tax ID from the government, you can use the business tax ID.

But if you're a private person (not associated with a 'business tax ID') with a personal website (not a corporate one) then the SS# is required.

at least, that's how it was when I last checked. I can't be bothered to login to my adsense account to check if there have been any changes to that policy


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

So what happens if you're not in the US? You won't have an SSN.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I have no idea 
You'd have to check with Google


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

If you're not from the US, you dont have to enter a SSN with adsense 

edit: Its up to you to declare any earnings with your countries tax office


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

There are many programs like that! Most aren't as lucrative as Google Adsense but unlike Google don' delete accounts for no good reason whenever they feel like it!! Here's one I've made a good penny with :

http://www.bidvertiser.com/bdv/bidvertiser/bdv_publisher.dbm?bdv_aff_id=25


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

jleigh said:


> There are many programs like that! Most aren't as lucrative as Google Adsense but unlike Google don' delete accounts for no good reason whenever they feel like it!! Here's one I've made a good penny with :
> 
> http://www.bidvertiser.com/bdv/bidvertiser/bdv_publisher.dbm?bdv_aff_id=25


Ok, thank you very much for the suggestion, I will take a look at that! Thanks!


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

jleigh said:


> There are many programs like that! Most aren't as lucrative as Google Adsense but unlike Google don' delete accounts for no good reason whenever they feel like it!! Here's one I've made a good penny with :
> 
> http://www.bidvertiser.com/bdv/bidvertiser/bdv_publisher.dbm?bdv_aff_id=25


Ok, before I sign up, I am just making 100% sure. You do not need to enter in and SSN or tax information, right? Thanks!


----------



## jleigh (Nov 1, 2002)

not that I remember! I usually don't like sites that ask for that type of info.


----------

